

Ask HN: What do you think of implementing Gravatars in a social site? - akos

Or maybe should I allow the user to upload their own avatar or maybe link it from elsewhere on the web?
======
whichdan
Why not all three? Pull the Gravatar by default, and let them choose between:

[] No avatar [] Use your Gravatar [] Upload an image from your computer [] Use
an image from the web

